# Création compte : âge minimal ?



## didessix (8 Juillet 2012)

En tentant de créer un compte App Store, j'arrive à "Vous ne pouvez pas créer d'identifiant Apple car vous n'avez pas l'âge minimum requis ...".

Ma date de naissance : 17 Avril 1959 !

ça fait plaisir, mais ça gêne quand même beaucoup !

Gloups !


----------



## nifex (8 Juillet 2012)

Controles d'avoir bien rentré la bonne date et autrement contact directement le support d'itunes


----------

